# What is going on at Tamiment Resort in Penn.?



## mamiecarter (Apr 22, 2007)

I am seeing great summer months being given away on EBAY, mainenance paid, no transfere fee Just pay the special assesment. I have heard Tammimient resort is being remodeled and updated and it is managed by VRI which is good.Is their more to this storey?


----------



## KenK (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is what I found about VRI and Pa.  I don't think it's a VRI resort

http://www.vrivacations.com/resorts/tan/index.html

What I remember from a while ago, I think the Tammient HOA lost the rights to use of the Hotel....actually, maybe lost rights to everything.

If I find the old posts from anywhere, I'll post the links here


----------



## KenK (Apr 24, 2007)

According to the Pocono Record, the development of Highland Village  on the hotels old property (A housing development) will help revitalize the area.

(The hotel and playhouse are reportedly gone).


----------



## hajjah (Apr 24, 2007)

We stayed there a few years ago and would never do so again.  We were very disappointed that there were few resort amenities. While the two bdrm unit was Ok, the resort itself left a lot to be desired.  I recall that the roof was leaking while we were in the pool so we had to get out.  I believe that the pool was redone about a year ago.

I totally dislike the location.  It is too far from everything, other than Bushkill Falls.  If arriving there after sunset, you must be very careful.  The deer are all over the place.


----------



## LStormont (Apr 24, 2007)

We used to own there.  The pool was taken out about 3 years ago and the new rec center and pool are schedule to open this summer.  The hotel is gone.

I saw the plans for the new housing, which look nice, but in all honesty, we choose to be there BECAUSE it was away from everything and all the development will certainly change that.


----------



## stugy (Apr 24, 2007)

We are owners at Tamiment and really enjoy our October week there.  Yes, it is away from everything but it is very quiet and peaceful and the location is lovely among pine trees.  We are in the Phase III and feel that the units are well taken care of.  The hotel complex including the pools were demolished several years ago and the area is to be developed into housing and some shops, etc.  But that area is not right in where the resort is located but perhaps 1/2 mile away.  I'm happy that there will be a grocery store etc.
Tamiment is just completing an amenity complex that will include a beautiful indoor pool, fitness center, changing rooms, vending area, recreation room, tennis court and childrens play area.  It will be right next to Phase III so no driving needed.  It is scheduled to open by Memorial Day.  There will also be lake access for timeshare owners and guests.  Actually, I would much rather be at Tamiment away from the hustle and bustle of Bushkill area.  When I want to go shopping, etc.  I can drive where I want to go.  For some, it will be the ideal location.  :whoopie:


----------



## KenK (Apr 24, 2007)

Were there a lot of assessments for the new stuff?  How much?

What about maintance & taxes per week?  Could this be a reason for the many on E Bay?


----------



## tonyg (Apr 24, 2007)

I remember staying there in the mid-seventies on a business outing. Seemed nice back then. Isn't there a lake there too ?


----------



## stugy (Apr 25, 2007)

I think we paid an assessment around $45.  Can't remember, but it was minimal.  The developer who bought the hotel agreed to build the amenities for the Tamiment timeshare.  Our maintenance fee went from $385 to $430 to cover maintaining the new amenity complex.  Certainly wouldn't warrant selling off your week.  And yes, there is a lake, Phase I and II are by the lake and are built on pilings, like treehouses.  Some have many, many steps.  Phase III is across the road and have only 1 or 2 steps.  I believe some people may have decided to "move on" when there were no amenities.  I see the changes as a real plus.  The hotel was old and run down as were the pools.  You also had to drive to them.  I'm looking forward to our week in Oct. both for the foliage and the new amenities.  It's a lovely area and the new amenity package should get back the RCI Silver Crown rating.
Pat


----------



## patty1548 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Tamiment Resort*

We just returned from this resort.  The grounds are in terrible condition.
Hurricane Irene breezed through a few days before we arrived, but that didn't
account for rotted steps anmd broken concrete walkways.  
The units, however were very clean, modern, spacious and comfortable.
We loved the area, Bushkill Falls, hiking and biking trails and being surrounded
by nature.  If it had been cold enough we could have built a big fire in the fireplace.  It was a cozy getaway from everything.  I wish we could have stayed longer.


----------

